# help please



## andyd21_8 (Jul 25, 2011)

hi can anyone point me to a visa wisard was given one for australia but need one for NZ also a link to the skilled jobs list can't seem to find one even though i have searched 
thanks Andy


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi

Welcome to the forum.

Think this is what you are looking for 

Immigration New Zealand Middle block APPLY has all the visa categories

and for Skills: Are you on NZ's skills list?

Hope this helps & good luck


----------



## Donna9159 (Sep 7, 2011)

andyd21_8 said:


> hi can anyone point me to a visa wisard was given one for australia but need one for NZ also a link to the skilled jobs list can't seem to find one even though i have searched
> thanks Andy


Andy, did you find what you were looking for?


----------

